# Homemade Taco Holder



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

I made myself a Taco Holder from some polished stainless steel that I had laying around the garage.


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice did you make that cutting board to?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

Hoosier1989 said:


> Nice did you make that cutting board to?



Thank you  and yes I made the cutting board as well. It's Maple, Walnut and Purple heart.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 11, 2021)

I have one also.
BAAAAA HAHAHAHA


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice job on both the taco holder and the cutting boark.
That first picture is a real optical illusion, if you don't concentrate and focus on it.
Gary


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Nice job on both the taco holder and the cutting boark.
> That first picture is a real optical illusion, if you don't concentrate and focus on it.
> Gary



Thank you! 

Shiny things are always a PITA to photograph.  I always have to open my smoker to take pictures because  the tempered glass creates too much of a reflection!


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 11, 2021)

Woah, you have some great 'scraps' laying around and you must have a mini brake?  

It looks to me like you have a created a multi-task rack..... in addition to an excellent taco rack, I'm thinking your rack is perfect for Chicago Dogs, or any other fully dressed hot dog including a chili cheese dog.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Woah, you have some great 'scraps' laying around and you must have a mini brake?
> 
> It looks to me like you have a created a multi-task rack..... in addition to an excellent taco rack, I'm thinking your rack is perfect for Chicago Dogs, or any other fully dressed hot dog including a chili cheese dog.



Yup have a small 18 inch mini brake.

It's only 3 1/2 inches wide but yeah..it would hold hot dogs too!


----------



## mosparky (Jul 11, 2021)

Fine job ! We have some plastic ones we use all the time. Mine won't do hotdogs but now I'm wishing they would.


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jul 11, 2021)

Your cutting board is top notch. What is purple heart?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

mosparky said:


> Fine job ! We have some plastic ones we use all the time. Mine won't do hotdogs but now I'm wishing they would.



Thank you! 

Must be a different shape to not hold hotdogs?



Hoosier1989 said:


> Your cutting board is top notch. What is purple heart?



Thank you !

Purpleheart is a species of wood that's literally purple!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peltogyne


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 11, 2021)

Kilo... Both pieces are amazing. Very very cool!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 12, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Kilo... Both pieces are amazing. Very very cool!



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 12, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I have one also.
> BAAAAA HAHAHAHA
> View attachment 503651



I see your taco holder.. and triple it! Hahah


----------

